
Ask HN: Outside of HN and Reddit what discussion communities are you a part of? - urs2102
Outside of HN, Reddit, and Slashdot, what similar minded (or different) online discussion communities are you a part of? Just curious.
======
brlewis
I keep lists on Twitter. Twitter is bad because you're limited to 140
characters, but it's good because everyone else is limited to 140 characters.

~~~
Mz
Would you be willing to expand on your use of lists? I love twitter but also
find it baffling.

~~~
brlewis
I have a "Hacker News" list with Paul Graham, Jessica Livingston, Paul
Buchheit, Sam Altman and maybe some others. I have another list of tech people
I've met locally. I remove anybody who posts lots of noise. I check
approximately once a day and I almost always see multiple interesting things.

~~~
Mz
Thank you.

------
XzetaU8
[http://lesswrong.com/](http://lesswrong.com/)

------
gammaray
[https://endless-sphere.com/forums/](https://endless-sphere.com/forums/) \-
Enthusiasts forum for all electrical vehicles and technologies.

I ride my electric bike to work everyday in Silicon Valley consistently
beating google driving estimates by 10 minutes as I get to use the underused
existing bike lanes while moving at around 30mph/50kph.

------
wingerlang
None. Except for one Slack channel, which is directly derived from a
subreddit.

Used to go to a country-local gamedev forum, but the owner stopped caring and
eventually the community started their own website. I still have a reminder
each year for the domain expiry date although I can never catch it. My plan is
to give it back to the community. Edit: went a bit off topic there didn't I.

------
testitouter
[http://frizbee.co/](http://frizbee.co/)

It's a decentralized social aggregator.

------
wvenable
[http://www.crazyontap.com](http://www.crazyontap.com) \-- It was created to
replace the off topic board of Joel on Software when it closed. A bunch of old
programmers bitching about things.

~~~
gexos
+1 I love crazyontap

"To live is to war with trolls."

------
colloqu
I discuss the ideas of others and mine on
[https://www.stomt.com](https://www.stomt.com)

~~~
pestaa
What a useless front page. :(

~~~
blairbeckwith
A hard-to-escape useless page, too. Don't break my back button, please.

------
Nilef
youngstartups.io - It's a slack community for those under 25. As the name
suggests, we talk about businesses, tech and...school

------
tmoullet
homebrewtalk

------
HiLo
wilmott

------
pranaya_gh
Fastlane forum is pretty good - more entrepreneurship oriented.

